# مـا هو حكم الزنا في المسيحية



## The light of JC (10 أغسطس 2011)

سـلام و نعـمة ..

مـا هو حكـم الزنا في المسيحية ؟؟ وهل ممكن التوبة :94:
ام انه كالاسلام ؟ :nunu0000:حاشا للمسيح طبعاً 

محدش يشك فيا طبعاً بسأل من اجل العلم :smile02

بإنتظار الاجابات​


----------



## DAWOODx (10 أغسطس 2011)

الأصحَاحُ الثَّامِنُ​
1أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَمَضَى إِلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ.
2ثُمَّ حَضَرَ أَيْضًا إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ فِي الصُّبْحِ، وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ فَجَلَسَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ. 3وَقَدَّمَإِلَيْهِ الْكَتَبَةُ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ امْرَأَةً أُمْسِكَتْ فِي زِنًا. وَلَمَّا أَقَامُوهَا فِي الْوَسْطِ 4قَالُوا لَهُ:«يَا مُعَلِّمُ، هذِهِ الْمَرْأَةُ أُمْسِكَتْ وَهِيَ تَزْنِي فِي ذَاتِ الْفِعْلِ، 5وَمُوسَى فِي النَّامُوسِ أَوْصَانَا أَنَّ مِثْلَ هذِهِ تُرْجَمُ. فَمَاذَا تَقُولُ أَنْتَ؟» 6قَالُوا هذَا لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ لَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَكُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ. وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَانْحَنَى إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ بِإِصْبِعِهِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 7وَلَمَّا اسْتَمَرُّوا يَسْأَلُونَهُ، انْتَصَبَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ بِلاَ خَطِيَّةٍ فَلْيَرْمِهَا أَوَّلاً بِحَجَرٍ!» 8ثُمَّ انْحَنَى أَيْضًا إِلَى أَسْفَلُ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. 9وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا وَكَانَتْ ضَمَائِرُهُمْ تُبَكِّتُهُمْ، خَرَجُوا وَاحِدًا فَوَاحِدًا، مُبْتَدِئِينَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ إِلَى الآخِرِينَ. وَبَقِيَ يَسُوعُ وَحْدَهُ وَالْمَرْأَةُ وَاقِفَةٌ فِي الْوَسْطِ. 10فَلَمَّا انْتَصَبَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمْ يَنْظُرْ أَحَدًا سِوَى الْمَرْأَةِ، قَالَ لَهَا:«يَاامْرَأَةُ، أَيْنَ هُمْ أُولئِكَ الْمُشْتَكُونَ عَلَيْكِ؟ أَمَا دَانَكِ أَحَدٌ؟» 11فَقَالَتْ: «لاَ أَحَدَ، يَا سَيِّدُ!». فَقَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«وَلاَ أَنَا أَدِينُكِ. اذْهَبِي وَلاَ تُخْطِئِي أَيْضًا».
12ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً:«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ
الْعَالَمِ..
             .....انجيل يوحنا..........


----------



## Rosetta (10 أغسطس 2011)

*طبعا إله المسيحية المحب يقبل التوبة بحيث تكون النية صادقة وبشرط عدم العودة إلى الخطيئة مرة أخرى 
"أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ هكَذَا يَكُونُ فَرَحٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ بِخَاطِئٍ وَاحِدٍ يَتُوبُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ تِسْعَةٍ وَتِسْعِينَ بَارًّا لاَ يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى تَوْبَةٍ"*  لوقا 15: 7


----------



## miraam (10 أغسطس 2011)

الهنا زى ما قال لا تزنى قال لا تقتل لا تسرق لا تكذب لا تحلف لا تشهد بالزور 
كل هذه الخطايا واحد عند ربنا لا توجد خطيه اعظم من الاخرى اى خطية من دول تعتبر كسر وصية الله فكلها خطايا الذى يتوب من قلبه و يعترف عنها تغفر له و الذى لا يتوب فمصيره مع الاشرار

اما تصنيف الخطايا و ان دى خطيه كبيره و دى خطيه صغيره دا تصنيفنا نحن البشر بدليل ان هذا التصنيف يختلف من مجتمع لاخر ففى المجتمع الشرقى سواء مسيحين او مسلمين و اليهود كمان عندهم خطية الزنى هى اكبر الخطايا و هى الفضيحة التى لا تغتفر اما فى المجتمعات الغربيه فنجد ان الزنى خطيه عندهم تماثل الكذب او الحلفان عندنا و قد لا يعتبروها خطيه اصلا اما الى عندهم خطيه عظمى و لا تغتفر هى الكذب الى هو بالنسبة لنا هنا عادى جدا .... التصنيف دا عندنا احنا مش عند ربنا


----------



## The light of JC (10 أغسطس 2011)

اجابات مقنعة و جميلة جداً .. 

يدوم صليبكم 

انا لما كنت مسلم لما اسأل سؤال يعملولي موضوع انشا و خطبة جمعة مش مفهوم حاجه منها و 80% منها صلاة على النبي واشرف و اعظم و افصح .. الخ و عن ابي فلان و عن ابي فلان ...

الحمد والشكر للمسيح ​


----------



## My Rock (10 أغسطس 2011)

سبق وردينا على هذا السؤال: 

*ما هي عقوبة الزنا في المسيحية*
*ما مفهوم الزنا في المسيحية؟؟*
*سؤال عن الزنا وحكمه فى المسيحية*
*هل هناك دعوة الى الزنى في الانجيل؟*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 أغسطس 2011)

مثلما قالت أختنا الحبيبة ميرام ، فالخطايا جميعها تؤدى للهلاك الأبدى ، فإنه مكتوب : [ من أخطأ فى واحدة صار مجرماً فى الكل]

فكل الخطايا تؤدى للهلاك الأبدى

ولكن التوبة الحقيقية الكاملة والإعتراف بكل إنسحاق وأمانة ، يغفر جميع الخطايا بلا إستثناء

وفى العهد القديم ، كان الذى يضبط متلبساً - بدون أن يتقدم هو متطوعاً بالتوبة - يُحكم عليه بالموت الزمنى بالإضافة للأبدى ، بينما لو تاب وتقدم من نفسه بالإعتراف بخطيته ، كان يقدم ذبيحة خطية ولا يموت ، فكان ذلك نعمة من الله للتائب 

أما فى العهد الجديد ، فقد أضاف لهذه النعمة -التى كانت فى العهد القديم بقبول توبة التائب - نعمة فوق نعمة ، إذ منح الجميع فرصة التوبة ، حتى الذى يُضبط بغير أن يكون هو الذى تقدم بالتوبة والإعتراف

ولكنه لا يسامحه عن خطيته ، بل فقط يعطيه فرصة للتوبة ، فإن تاب تم له الغفران ، وإن لم يتب سيكون نصيبه الهلاك الأبدى

++ لذلك فإن الرب لم يغفر للمرأة المضبوطة فى الفعل ، بل فقط أعطاها فرصة للتوبة قائلاً لها : لا تعودى أيضاً تخطئي

++ أما التى جاءت تائبة باكية معترفة ، فإنه قال لها : مغفورة لك خطاياك

فمن ذلك نرى الحكمة العالية فى كل كلمة ينطق بها الرب


----------



## The light of JC (10 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا مكرم الرب يباركك


----------



## محب المؤمنين1 (10 أغسطس 2011)

اخوان كلامكم صحيح وانا اعلم ان """ من المسيحيين """""" من اقر الطلاق 

لكن 

عندنا في العراق الكنائس لاتجيزه ,, فلماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل هم خاطئون ؟؟؟؟ مع العلم ان لديهم رجال علم في المسيحية مثل المطران الراحل في 2008  يوحنا ولديهم قسيسين كثر ,,, وبالامكان الرجوع للقانون العراقي للتأكد


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 أغسطس 2011)

يبدو أن مداخلتك هنا جاءت بطريق الخطأ ، لأنك تتكلم فى موضوع آخر ، وهو الطلاق


----------

